# UPS required, any suggestions



## nomad47 (May 10, 2014)

As power cuts are really low in my city I did not buy an UPS . But had some power cuts last two days and my system was on everytime. So I am thinking of getting an UPS. What are other options available other than APC? Configuration in my soggy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2014)

get apc 110va at minimum.


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2014)

What is your budget?Apc's upses are considered more reliable than those manufactured by other brands like intex/frontech/microtek etc.Therefore its advisable to stick to apc only.However if you are somehow averse to the idea of going for apc,then you can opt for a numeric digital or liebert ups-i've heard that these are also quite reliable.


----------



## nomad47 (May 10, 2014)

Budget I have not decided actually, but I was looking somewhere near the 5k range. [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] I was indeed thinking about APC 1.1kVA. But it's 6k in amazon. Any suggestions from where to buy?
 [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] I was hoping to save some money. So was searching for brands other than APC.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Budget I have not decided actually, but I was looking somewhere near the 5k range. [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] I was indeed thinking about APC 1.1kVA. But it's 6k in amazon. Any suggestions from where to buy?
> [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] I was hoping to save some money. So was searching for brands other than APC.



buying such heavy ups online is not a good idea. search locally.you may find a better deal too. i dont know about other brand upses. make sure it is of good quality that it does not interfere much on the active pfc of the psu.


----------



## nomad47 (May 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> buying such heavy ups online is not a good idea. search locally.you may find a better deal too. i dont know about other brand upses. make sure it is of good quality that it does not interfere much on the active pfc of the psu.



APC has two models 1.1kVA backup UPS and 1kVA backup pro UPS.
The pro one has a stepped approximation to a sine wave while nothing is mentioned for the 1.1kVA one. Any idea regarding this?
Also some users claim Seasonic PFCs tend to conflict with modded sine wave. That is another point that has left me wondering.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 10, 2014)

try their local office / distributor. search in their site for your city and contact through the number given there.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> APC has two models 1.1kVA backup UPS and 1kVA backup pro UPS.
> The pro one has a stepped approximation to a sine wave while nothing is mentioned for the 1.1kVA one. Any idea regarding this?



both should provide stepped approximation to sine wave .the difference is in  some fancy features like a display, a software to monitor battery status through usb etc .. *techblogger.com/apc-back-ups-pro-1000va-br1000g-in-review/



> Also some users claim Seasonic PFCs tend to conflict with modded sine wave. That is another point that has left me wondering.



can you provide the link. some one has said it in the past too, but the result was that the load was higher than what ups could output and thereby creating problems.


----------



## nomad47 (May 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> both should provide stepped approximation to sine wave .the difference is in  some fancy features like a display, a software to monitor battery status through usb etc .. *techblogger.com/apc-back-ups-pro-1000va-br1000g-in-review/
> 
> 
> 
> can you provide the link. some one has said it in the past too, but the result was that the load was higher than what ups could output and thereby creating problems.



Read it in toms hardware. However checked some other topics and indeed they are working fine. I think will buy the APC one.
Thanks


----------



## krishnendu (May 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Budget I have not decided actually, but I was looking somewhere near the 5k range. [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] I was indeed thinking about APC 1.1kVA. But it's 6k in amazon. Any suggestions from where to buy?
> [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION] I was hoping to save some money. So was searching for brands other than APC.



Recently bought APC 1.1kva from Chadni[Kolkata] @ Rs. 5.2k


----------



## nomad47 (May 12, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> Recently bought APC 1.1kva from Chadni[Kolkata] @ Rs. 5.2k



Nice 
I will have to look in kolkata


----------



## Cyberghost (May 13, 2014)

I suggest you to buy a UPS with 1 KVa capacity. From my experience don't buy the APC BR 1100 model. Make up some money and go for the LCD display models or buy a cyberpower UPS (not sure this is available in India). Me and my friend bought the above APC model and this is the 5th time(latest) me and my friend got the UPS damaged due to the poor build quality(but excellent service they replaced my UPS 5 times  ). I suggest you to look other models.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I suggest you to buy a UPS with 1 KVa capacity. From my experience don't buy the APC BR 1100 model. Make up some money and go for the LCD display models or buy a cyberpower UPS (not sure this is available in India). Me and my friend bought the above APC model and this is the 5th time(latest) me and my friend got the UPS damaged due to the poor build quality(but excellent service they replaced my UPS 5 times  ). I suggest you to look other models.



CyberPower BU1000 UPS @ 4.4k (infibeam.com)


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Alright finally bought the APC 1.1kVA model. Now there are two RJ45 port at the back if the UPS. Any idea what they are for?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you getting enough backup? How much?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Are you getting enough backup? How much?



Yet to experiment. But for my usage I should get 5 mins easily.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Alright finally bought the APC 1.1kVA model. Now there are two RJ45 port at the back if the UPS. Any idea what they are for?



for telephone lightning protection to modem/dsl


----------

